# عرض فيديو عن عملية الصيانة في خطوط الانابيب



## م . كولو (26 أكتوبر 2006)

:30: اقدم لكم عرض فيديو تعليمي عن احد طرق الصيانة المستخدمة في
خطوط الانابيب الناقلة سواء للنفظ الخام ومشتقاته او الناقلة للغاز

وارجو ان تشاركونا بمعلومات عن خطوط الانابيب للاستفادة منها نسبة لاهميتها في الصناعة النفطية

من هنـــــــــا http://rapidshare.com/files/686447/Tapping_Night.wmv.html


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (26 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (26 أكتوبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م.عبد الرحمن سيد (28 أكتوبر 2006)

thanxxx kolo


----------



## midors (30 أكتوبر 2006)

thank u for this useful clip


----------



## علي فتحي (1 نوفمبر 2006)

_م /علي فتحي_
_ شكرا جزيلا_


----------



## fihonil (9 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي على هذا الفيديو وجاري التحميل


----------



## bu7arroob (10 نوفمبر 2006)

ماقدرت انزله

لوسمحت ترفعه مرة ثانية


----------



## farag22222 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## medo911111 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك يا اخى على هذا الموضوع الرائع واود ان اقدم لك هذا الموقع الذى يحتوى على كتاب تكنولوجيا نقل البترول الذى وجدت فيه شرح عملية الصيانه لخطوط الانابيب الموجوده بهذا الفيديو بالتفصيل بس بصراحه انا اشتريت الكتاب من صاحب الموقع بعد مراسلته عن طريق الموقع وكان سعر الكتاب 100 جنيه فقط


----------



## medo911111 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

متأسف يا اخى نسيت ان اضع رابط الموقع

رابط الموقع هو http://www.Alyfarag.jeeran.com


----------



## مهندس منسي (19 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## غظنفر (30 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز كيف يمكن تحميل عرض الفديو


----------



## lion1550 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً لك .. ان كان يوجد لديك ملفات أخرى عن نقل النفط فيرجى نشرها
اتمنى الاهتمام أكثر فأكثر بموضوع الانابيب ونقل النفط


----------



## habloon (28 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## islamiccastel (2 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## matito (7 مارس 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## moh_farouq (9 مارس 2007)

شكرا للأخوه الكرام على المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## مراقب (11 مارس 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ابورشاد (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وياريت مزيد من طرق الصيانه


----------

